
Speedy Beet - devchix
https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/radiolab/articles/269783-speedy-beet
======
devchix
A podcast episode on whether Beethoven's Fifth is played at the correct tempo.
It's a treat to hear it played at a much faster, breathless tempo, feels like
an entirely different piece of music.

Additional discussions on whether Beethoven's metronome was broken:

(2009)
[https://www.theguardian.com/music/2009/mar/14/beethoven](https://www.theguardian.com/music/2009/mar/14/beethoven)

(2011) [https://thebeethovenproject.com/how-fast-shall-we-
play/](https://thebeethovenproject.com/how-fast-shall-we-play/)

AMS paper on whether the weight arm was off:

[https://thebeethovenproject.com/notices/201309/rnoti-p1146.p...](https://thebeethovenproject.com/notices/201309/rnoti-p1146.pdf)

